# Flu!



## snake (Nov 7, 2014)

Hay guys and gals! Just a reminder, its flu season so get your shot. We can’t afford to be down for 5 days if Mr. Influenza shows up at our door. I got mine last night at the Dr. office but some pharmacies are offering them. How you guys pin your delts is beyond me, shit I’m sore!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 7, 2014)

Inb4vaccine conspiracy theories with no evidence to support


----------



## Yaya (Nov 7, 2014)

I got my shot last week and Madonna songs been playing over and over in my head since.... awkward. .

As I type this "dress you up in my love" is blasting through my head

I'm starting to believe in a conspiracy


----------



## Joliver (Nov 7, 2014)

You know the evidence linking...dammit POB already posted. Never mind.


----------



## DF (Nov 7, 2014)

POB can have mine!


----------



## DF (Nov 7, 2014)

Just say "shoo shoo retarded flu".  That will keep it away.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 7, 2014)

oh hell no.....no shots for me...I can count on 4 fingers how many times I've had the flu in 47 years  and guess what, one of them was after I got my one and only flu shot!!!!!


----------



## mickems (Nov 7, 2014)

I have learned on this site not to inject anything that comes from an untrusted source. well.....no flu shot for me, thanks.


----------



## DF (Nov 7, 2014)

Jenner said:


> oh hell no.....no shots for me...I can count on 4 fingers how many times I've had the flu in 47 years  and guess what, one of them was after I got my one and only flu shot!!!!!



Jenn, everyone knows that you can't get the flu from the flu shot.  You can only get "flu like symptoms." Bahahaha!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 7, 2014)

DF said:


> Jenn, everyone knows that you can't get the flu from the flu shot.  You can only get "flu like symptoms." Bahahaha!



serious!! lol.....don't care what it was....not happening again!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 7, 2014)

Never gotten the flu shot and don't plan on getting anytime soon.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 7, 2014)

Not me, but my wife and kids will get it.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 7, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Inb4vaccine conspiracy theories with no evidence to support



Its all Govt mind control to make you eat Pop Tarts...... Obviously Pillar you get one every season.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 7, 2014)

I've never had one. My kids do though. And yes, they have had all their vaccinations.


----------



## snake (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm can't believe how many of you don't get a flu shot, and some adamantly opposed to it. Not saying anyone is right or wrong, I just thought more would have been getting one.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 7, 2014)

snake said:


> I'm can't believe how many of you don't get a flu shot, and some adamantly opposed to it. Not saying anyone is right or wrong, I just thought more would have been getting one.



I've never had any type of vaccination let alone a flu shot.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 7, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I've never had any type of vaccination let alone a flu shot.



You stay away from me in March when I see you. I don't need to be getting polio from you, or measles, mumps and rubella.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 7, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You stay away from me in March when I see you. I don't need to be getting polio from you, or measles, mumps and rubella.



Lol, I thought we were going to use the same singlet


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 7, 2014)

I got mine yesterday.  The kids will be getting there's today.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't mess with it.  I've only had the real flu once in my life though and it was the sickest i've ever been.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 8, 2014)

H1N1, avian flu, mersa, swine flu, ebola......if you were worried about everything youde never leave the house. Flu shot sometimes i do sometimes i dont...


----------



## Yaya (Nov 8, 2014)

Not getting a flu shot is very un american....

Ronald Reagan and Bill OReilly love flu shots


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 8, 2014)

Flu shots are for people with weak immune systems.

My antibodies are like seeker.
Buff, wise, and knows how to take care of business.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ever since I could refuse the flu shot, I have, and haven't gotten sick. I was in gr 8 when I refused it and the most I get is the common cold.. as for my kids, I would make them get it until they can decide if they want the shot or not.
Other wise, we have our sons 4mos vaccinations coming up


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 11, 2014)

I take a homeopathic flu prevention thing before every fly season and have yet to get the flu. I rarely get sick anyways, the homeopathic thing is my wife's deal. I take it to make her happy.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Nov 11, 2014)

I have consistently got flu shots my whole life because I have heard all the horror stories that my dad has told me from working at the hospital throughout his life. I don't get the flu and I have never had a bad reaction to the shot. I assume that if the hospitals have a mandatory influenza flu shot policy for all employees that it must have some significance.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah, i'm sure it does but, as my mom has to get the shot too because she's a PSW. A few days later, she's sick as a dog.


----------



## Retired Bulldog (Nov 11, 2014)

Dude I think they gave me ebola in my flue shot!!


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 11, 2014)

if it's convenient i get one, otherwise i won't.  not to worried either way.


----------



## snake (Nov 12, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Flu shots are for people with weak immune systems.
> 
> My antibodies are like seeker.
> Buff, wise, and knows how to take care of business.



Shit bro, I thought my system was was running fine until the wrong tick decided to take a drink. Bastard knocked me out!


----------



## GoingPostal (Nov 12, 2014)

Never had a flu shot..Haven't had the flu since I was a dirty kid.. I don't think I'd worry about one till I'm old


----------



## cotton2012 (Nov 12, 2014)

I too have never had a flu shot, and have only gotten the flu once in my 35 years of existence.


----------



## Northwestwa (Nov 14, 2014)

They tried to vaccinate me while pregnant! No way!


----------



## _antonio1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Studies show that the flu shot doesn't even help you at all do research before you let people inject you. The food we eat and the water we drink is bad enough


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2014)

_antonio1 said:


> Studies show that the flu shot doesn't even help you at all do research before you let people inject you. The food we eat and the water we drink is bad enough


That's not accurate at all. there is a shit load of epidemiological evidence demonstrating it's effectiveness.

Vaccine works and is the reason our longevity had increased drastically over the last century.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's not accurate at all. there is a shit load of epidemiological evidence demonstrating it's effectiveness.
> 
> Vaccine works and is the reason our longevity had increased drastically over the last century.



Not denying vaccines don't work but there's a significant amount of evidence showing the flu vaccine in particular doesn't do much. I'd also argue that antibiotics are the reason out longevity has drastically increase not bc of vaccination .


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Not denying vaccines don't work but there's a significant amount of evidence showing the flu vaccine in particular doesn't do much. I'd also argue that antibiotics are the reason out longevity has drastically increase not bc of vaccination .


When my homework is done I will slaughter you. Pepper your Angus brah

And you should have tossed in public water supplies and sanitary sewers in there with the antibiotics. .. noob


----------



## snake (Nov 14, 2014)

And in this corner....
Let's get it on.

I also read a lack of a flu shot each year can change your personality; making someone more confrontational and leading to street brawls. 

I got research to back this.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 14, 2014)

snake said:


> And in this corner....
> Let's get it on.
> 
> I also read a lack of a flu shot each year can change your personality; making someone more confrontational and leading to street brawls.
> ...


I get this urge to break bones this time of year....huh..finally a reason.


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 14, 2014)

We are forced to get this shot at my work...we had the option to refuse in years past, but now it is a must. Unless you allergic to eggs and/or the preservative that is in it, forgot the name of that....and then you need a doctors note to show that you are....

So I get and always put "UD" after I sign my forms....

Signed "Under Duress"


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 14, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> We are forced to get this shot at my work...we had the option to refuse in years past, but now it is a must. Unless you allergic to eggs and/or the preservative that is in it, forgot the name of that....and then you need a doctors note to show that you are....
> 
> So I get and always put "UD" after I sign my forms....
> 
> Signed "Under Duress"


Thimerosol...

The dept of Public health in my state is about to adopt an amendment to their nursing home regs that makes all nurses required to get it. Any nurse who refuses has to wear a mask.

Sorry not just nurses but all staff.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 14, 2014)

never got the flu shot. Wife and kids always do.


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 15, 2014)

YES that's the name...

You are so smart...

Yes we had that option as well...mask...YIKES, I cant even breath in those......


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> When my homework is done I will slaughter you. Pepper your Angus brah
> 
> And you should have tossed in public water supplies and sanitary sewers in there with the antibiotics. .. noob



Angus has been duly peppered, I have the baby oil, gerbils, and anal beads all...wait, is this some sort of trick?


----------



## snake (Dec 11, 2019)

I got my free flu shot yesterday at CVS. Hate away on the flu shot you haters.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 11, 2019)

Add the flu as part of your cutting diet.  :32 (20):


----------



## bigdog (Dec 11, 2019)

Got the shot last year... Also got the flu 2 weeks after LOL... It wasnt as bad as i have had it in the past so i guess it worked somewhat! It did help my cut a good bit HAHA!


----------



## snake (Dec 11, 2019)

bigdog said:


> Got the shot last year... Also got the flu 2 weeks after LOL... It wasnt as bad as i have had it in the past so i guess it worked somewhat! It did help my cut a good bit HAHA!


Yeah from what I read, it takes the body some time to find and react to the vaccine. I always heard it needs 2 weeks. The shot doesn't mean you won't get the flu but if it's one of the ones you got pinned for, your sides will be dramatically less.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 11, 2019)

We always get the flu shot. Everyone is dropping like flies here, we are still in the gym.


----------



## Long (Dec 11, 2019)

The flu shot is great. Keeps those of us getting older from dying. 

Empowering a government to force it's people to get shots is group stupidity far, far dumber than anything Jenny McCarthy has ever said and done.

Anyone that doesn't think so should remember WITHOUT the authority to do so the US government once injected black men with syphilis just to see the results. Without their knowledge or consent.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2019)

you guys are nuts letting some kunt inject u with some unknown shit ...The gov got u guys


----------



## snake (Dec 11, 2019)

Geez Long... it's just a flu shot man. Lol


----------



## snake (Dec 11, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> you guys are nuts letting some kunt inject u with some unknown shit ...The gov got u guys



Oh Brother Bundy. That on a forum where most guys are or have been on gear is precious.

Oh and it is way safer then banging those Point Pleasant Jersey Girls. LOL


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 11, 2019)

Fuk that I trust the gov and their flu shot about as much as I trust tillacle labs to give me a shot .. no thanks snake


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2019)

snake said:


> I got my free flu shot yesterday at CVS. Hate away on the flu shot you haters.


just the fact that its free brings red flags


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 12, 2019)

When I used to work in a hospital, the flu shot was MANDATORY for EVERY employee.  I kept it up afterwards because the one year that I did not get a flu shot, I ended up with the flu.  That was in December 2013 to January 2014, right around New Year's eve/day.  That was two weeks of suck too!


----------



## snake (Dec 12, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> When I used to work in a hospital, the flu shot was MANDATORY for EVERY employee.  I kept it up afterwards because the one year that I did not get a flu shot, I ended up with the flu.  That was in December 2013 to January 2014, right around New Year's eve/day.  That was two weeks of suck too!



I had it once and it was over Christmas break when I was about 12 y.o. It left a lasting impression, enough to not want to go through it again. That was the full-blow flu. It makes me laugh when someone has a runny nose and a 99.8 fever and says they have the flu. You get the influenza virus and your down and out on the couch for 3 days min.


----------



## Jada (Dec 12, 2019)

I havent gotten the flu shot in YEARS... i just sweat the fever off and some egg drop soup with the noodles from the chinese do the trick.


----------



## SAQUIL (Dec 12, 2019)

When I go to see any doctor, why does he/she always ask me when was the last time I had a flu shot?


----------



## Long (Dec 12, 2019)

SAQUIL said:


> When I go to see any doctor, why does he/she always ask me when was the last time I had a flu shot?



To see if you have had the shot that is most recent as that would give you the best chance at building an immunity to the most recent/local strain of flu going around. 

Or because your doctor is a sadistic bastard who is trying to put you on the spectrum.


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 12, 2019)

I am a flu shot believer, the shot its self will not give you the flu. Its effectiveness is based on if they got the correct strain for the actual flu that comes out that particular year. Good luck if you dont get a shot, this year is proving to be a pretty bad one for the flu season.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2019)

yes im sure the gov really cares about all of your health...


----------

